# FE Oct 08



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2008)

I know most test takers on this board are for the PE, but was curious of us who still have to get the 'training wheels' part done (EIT), how everyone did?

I took civil DS - morning section toasted me pretty good (not the way i planned of course), and I wound up at 5 min. warning throwing down the "Charley out" priority mission on far too many probs.

So, into the pm session, and it was like when you're golfing crazy good - you're not sure how or why its happening, you're just along for the ride - that's how those problems were for me. I finished with enough time left over to totally go back to ones i knew how to solve but was tripping up on some facet or another; and ultimately crunch out a meaningful answer. there were def some ones that received the 'charley out' answer. . .but i think the pm module may have saved me. I just hope i checked the right module box. . .[kidding]

Other stories. . .?


----------



## benbo (Oct 27, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> I know most test takers on this board are for the PE, but was curious of us who still have to get the 'training wheels' part done (EIT), how everyone did?
> I took civil DS - morning section toasted me pretty good (not the way i planned of course), and I wound up at 5 min. warning throwing down the "Charley out" priority mission on far too many probs.
> 
> So, into the pm session, and it was like when you're golfing crazy good - you're not sure how or why its happening, you're just along for the ride - that's how those problems were for me. I finished with enough time left over to totally go back to ones i knew how to solve but was tripping up on some facet or another; and ultimately crunch out a meaningful answer. there were def some ones that received the 'charley out' answer. . .but i think the pm module may have saved me. I just hope i checked the right module box. . .[kidding]
> ...


Sounds like you did pretty good. Like that guy in the middle of your avatar.


----------



## PinoyCE (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, how did the morning session ended up like that??? Those problems does not qualify as a two minute problems. I didn't finished it on time and I had lots of WAG. I do hope my afternoon would save me. BTW, I also took the Civil Discipline. I don't know if my answers were right but its much easier compare to the morning exam.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2008)

benbo said:


> Sounds like you did pretty good. Like that guy in the middle of your avatar.


Paul Adrien Maurice Dirac? Formulator of the Dirac equation, a relativistic quantum mechanical wave equation providing a description of elementary spin-½ particles, such as electrons, consistent with both the principles of quantum mechanics and the theory of special relativity? I'll take it!

Course the rest of that bunch ain't no slouches either 

[that picture is one of my favorites, btw]


----------



## benbo (Oct 27, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Paul Adrien Maurice Dirac? Formulator of the Dirac equation, a relativistic quantum mechanical wave equation providing a description of elementary spin-½ particles, such as electrons, consistent with both the principles of quantum mechanics and the theory of special relativity? I'll take it!
> Course the rest of that bunch ain't no slouches either
> 
> [that picture is one of my favorites, btw]


Actually I was thinking of Einstein. That's the Solvay Conference isn't it? I think my dad had this picture up in his study.

As I recall, he used to refer to Curie as the "token broad" in that 1950s enlightened way.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Yeah, i was being partially tongue-in-cheek - Yes to Solvay Conference. Curie, Lorentz, Einstein, Compton, Bragg, Planck, Dirac, Bohr, Schrodinger, Heisenberg, et al. - Its mind-bottling, that assembly of scientific greats.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 27, 2008)

To those that took the FE: let me just say that if I had to take that now, there is no way I would pass w/o copious amounts of studying and memorizing, and memorizing ain't my strong suit. Let's just say I'm glad I passed it the first time (yay, 70 percent!) Congratulations on your first steps towards your PE! EM, here's to hoping that you can get into your career of choice. With your surveying background, I can't imagine a land development firm that wouldn't love to have you!


----------



## chaocl (Oct 28, 2008)

I did general and general in the FE. The morning questions are not that hard to solve but some of them need several steps to get your answer.

However, I was thinking to pass this time in FE is 50 and 50. Because if I did good in the afternoon, it means others will did good in the afternoon and your chance to prove you are better than others is less. If I did bad in the morning and the chance for others can did better who can pass FE but if they did bad the only thing you can pray that others will screw up the monring part as well.

The only thing which I know for sure is that afternoon weighted the same for every disciplines. If you think you did bad in mechanical discipline than you will still weight the same for the one who took in general discipline.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Nov 1, 2008)

I know it will be unexpected for most takers, some found it easier in AM than PM and some harder in AM and easier in PM.

Good Luck everyone, I hope youll get a passing letter.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 1, 2008)

Fraz, I think there's still too much info in that post. Makes my head hurt trying to decipher that!


----------



## Katiebug (Nov 3, 2008)

I did the General DS, for what it's worth.

The morning was horrid. I felt comfortable with most of the math problems and the thermo and fluids problems. Otherwise it felt like I was really pressed for time and many of the questions did NOT resemble review problems I'd done in the FERM. I filled in all the bubbles but only felt confident in about half. I went to my car at lunch, called my husband, and told him I was pretty sure I'd failed.

The afternoon felt disturbingly easy; I knew how to approach most of the problems and finished with more than a half hour to spare. On those where I struggled, I could at least reason out an educated guess.

Anything E&amp;M with one exception in the afternoon was an automatic "pick a letter" answer.

I give myself 50/50 odds.

I wish I'd known that they would lock us out of the building during lunch and we would have no access to bathrooms until right before the PM session. I was working so hard in the AM session that there was NO way I was taking a restroom break and then we were quickly ushered out of the test area right after the morning session. I spent my whole lunch break being _very_ uncomfortable because there were no public restrooms - and in that area of Hartford, I was not wandering around in search of one.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 3, 2008)

^ sounds like you did pretty good overall to me. The problems that shook me off my game plan (am sess) were the engineering economics quests. Burned far too many minutes dinking around with those  even though i felt adequately prepped for them. The am session left such a bad taste i didn't even look at the general pm module to see what i was missing out on. Sounds like most people found the pm sess easier, at least for general. It sure in the hell was for me taking the civil module, but discipline specific more closely approximates practical app of engineering in my book.


----------

